# Sobrang happy cu at so in love qng asawa ko



## mischiefse7en

"jo awa sobrang happy ku at soo inlove king asawa ko"

I tried searching the web, but some of the words did not come up...


----------



## ppno

I can't make out the first 2 words. Jo may be a name. Awa is pity but doesn't make any sense in the context of the sentence.

"sobrang happy ko at so in love sa akin ng asawa ko"
"I'm so happy and my husband/wife is so in love with me."

Online translators don't deal too well with contractions.


----------



## theneriea

Hi, I don't know which dialect this was written in, but I'm Kapampangan and I read it this way: 

"Sobrang happy *cu* at so in love *qng* (pronounced as _king_) asawa ko."
This would translate to "I am so happy and (so) in love with my husband/wife."

It was mixed with whatever dialect words it had with some Tagalog words, so that's why online translators couldn't figure it out.


----------

